# Alfred Zanger Knives



## Notaskinnychef (Dec 12, 2012)

There is a set of these available locally and I have done some minimal research online and it appears that these were pretty decent knives back in their day. Apparently they are from portugal and are no longer available, except from second hand sales. What are peoples thoughts on these? 







minimal information from the listing. They just write the following:

Excellent quality wood handled knives in very good condition. Includes 6 knives, 9.5 inch chefs,5 inch fileting, 10 inch slicing, 7 inch utility 
Comes with a wooden knife block

What are peoples thoughts on these, are these worth buying, either to use myself or to resell? I am currently just using a 240 gyuto carbonext. I know they are old but do they have any value? As mentioned, minimal information found online so I thought I would touch base with all the knife brains here  

Thanks in advance


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 12, 2012)

44o stainless, so so quality, poor edge retention and not worth more then $20 or $30 for the set. They were marketed as high quality imported knives for the home market. They weren't. like most knives made throughout the 70's and 80's they were mass produced for the home consumer, where most folks didn't even know where Portugal was. It was some exotic locale that must make quality magical knives that cut forever and will kiss your cuts away because, you paid way to much for them. Zanger had them made there because, they were affordable. In the mid 80's he sold his brand and the current owner finished selling most of the old stock around 89. They now sell Polish stoneware and every once in awhile a box or two of the old knives shows up for sale at the store. You do see them once in awhile on ebay.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 12, 2012)

That carbonext will cut circles all day long around those zangers


----------



## Lefty (Dec 12, 2012)

I would take the chef knife off your hands. When I spent some time in Portugal, I brought home the petty sized knife in this line up, and although it's not the best stuff in the world, the knive gets really sharp, and l just like it! The bolster is squared, and not very comfortable, but I have a soft spot for them. In fact, I chose the knife I did over the rest of the knives available, because I liked the overall look and feel of it, despite it being cheap.

If you don't buy them, lets know where this listing is via pm. Thanks!


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 12, 2012)

sorry, may have come off like a dick, that wasn't my intent.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Dec 12, 2012)

Lol no worries. I was not expecting them to be better than my carbonext, but was kinda hoping these were worth some decent amount and i could resell them lol. 

Thx for the input tho


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 12, 2012)

I like the looks of the boning knife. I can see that those bolsters could be uncomfortable for a pinch grip.


----------



## Susnal (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Im definitely not a professional but have had a 20cm Alfred Zanger knife for 25yrs and it cuts pretty well, and looks good. I use it every time I have to cut something for cooking (the only chefs knife Ive owned!)

Apart from the wood handle becoming grey doesnt show any wear, and has accidentally been through the dishwasher quite a few times.:happymug:


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 4, 2014)

Had a few of these, "back in the day," maybe thirty years or so ago (in fact I believe that I still have a ham slicer). In my humble opinion: crap.... crap profile, crap grind, crap edge retention. Portugese stainless = not good. Totally w/ Son on this one (the whole lot of them would not get a forty dollar offer out of me.)


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 4, 2014)

Tom, With all the amazing knives you've handled and have, you're are still able bring a balanced perspective. I knew If it had to do with anything Portuguese, you'd chime in. Does your wife remember using them? I'm pretty sure my Lisbonense grandfather had one of these. of course he coveted it. 



Lefty said:


> I would take the chef knife off your hands. When I spent some time in Portugal, I brought home the petty sized knife in this line up, and although it's not the best stuff in the world, the knive gets really sharp, and l just like it! The bolster is squared, and not very comfortable, but I have a soft spot for them. In fact, I chose the knife I did over the rest of the knives available, because I liked the overall look and feel of it, despite it being cheap.
> 
> If you don't buy them, lets know where this listing is via pm. Thanks!


----------



## larryzap (Mar 8, 2020)

I used a 10" Zanger chef knife for many years professionally and still have one. I found the best way to sharpen them was to use the Japanese wet stone method. Properly done the edge lasts a long time. I learned the technique from Knifewear knife stores. They did most of the sharpening for the last ten years or so.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 8, 2020)

@larryzap welcome to the forum.


----------



## larryzap (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks *bkultra*
I'm a retired chef having cooked mostly western Canada and Ontario.
For knives I had the usual Henkel briefcase set and a few Zangers. Later I got into Japanese knives, have a nice set of Masakage Kumo from Knifewear in Calgary.


----------

